# Rentals?



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

iTunes just updated through software update and I am logging in to the US store with my US account. I don't see anything about rentals though. Any located in the States who can confirm that rentals are online. It's possible that the rental options don't appear to anyone with ip addresses outside of the US but that doesn't make sense to me as I can buy movies from the US store. 

I was looking forward to renting an HD title to check it out.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Macified said:


> . I don't see anything about rentals though.


Just look at the website...


----------



## Dammacx (May 22, 2006)

yeah... everyone got excited before reading the fine print. LOL


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

until today, the appletv wasn't on my radar of things to buy.

as soon as rentals become available in Canada, i'm all over one.
i can't tell you how many times it's late at night and i want to watch a flick, but
don't feel like wasting the gas to visit the nearest rogers.

oh boy 

the aTV does connect to a regular 4:3 TV right? doesn't have to be a fancy flat screen?

Cheers,
Keebler


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

keebler27 said:


> the aTV does connect to a regular 4:3 TV right? doesn't have to be a fancy flat screen?
> 
> Cheers,
> Keebler


Yes and no.

Yes in that most TVs in the last 5 years do have a component in (even if they are 4:3). If it doesn't have a component in you're a bit hooped.

Component is the green, blue and red ports on the back of the TV.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

You can also get component to VGA adapters (mostly in the US, but not expensive) which is what I use to display the AppleTV on a projector (and as big as screen as you can get your hands on).

frank


----------



## thejst (Feb 1, 2005)

Macified said:


> iTunes just updated through software update and I am logging in to the US store with my US account. I don't see anything about rentals though. Any located in the States who can confirm that rentals are online. It's possible that the rental options don't appear to anyone with ip addresses outside of the US but that doesn't make sense to me as I can buy movies from the US store.
> 
> I was looking forward to renting an HD title to check it out.



the movie 300 seems to be the first available rental on the US Store.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Funny that the movies in the "Top Rentals" section can't be rented yet. 300 is the only one I've seen so far with the Rent button active.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

I saw another one earlier with the rent button active as well, but don't remember the title


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Rentals coming on line now. The ones in the Top Rentals list can now be rented and the coverflow section is now dedicated to rentals. 

I'm hoping to see something in HD but when I looked at "Live Free or Die Hard" and "Fantastic Four" they were only available in full screen presentation. Hopefully HD gets added soon.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Macified said:


> I was looking forward to renting an HD title to check it out.


Interestingly, HD rentals can only be done on (and played on) an Apple TV.

All you Apple TV adopters out there out to be feeling pretty smug right about now ...


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

I don't know... I'm very happy that 5.1 sound is now possible on the AppleTV, but the rentals are priced pretty high. $5-6 bucks for an HD movie (720p) - I'd expect 1080p for that price, but I realize the AppleTV maxes out at 1080i. Digital copies of shows on some DVDs are a welcome edition to help fill content in iTunes.

Somewhat tempted, but next revision maybe- with better codec support, 1080p, and DVR capabilities like Windows Media Center.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Sorry, confused:

$2.99 for SD "library" shows
$3.99 for SD new releases

add $1 for HD content

It's probably my American math, but surely that means that the max rental rate is $5?

PS. Until US broadband improves DRAMATICALLY, expect "720p" to mean "HD" in the computer world for a good long time.


----------



## steinba (Oct 5, 2007)

Does anybody think we will be able to rent films in Canada like we can buy films on itunes with a US account (american address and american itunes gift card). :clap:


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

i think yes, and here is why...

the reason that you would not, is that they would use your IP address to block you, but that wont work in this model.

suppose you are an american in canada on travel or business, you would expect your iTunes to work and be able to DL content when at you hotel or a friends house ...
Xbox live used to work and got blocked, but people dont travel with an Xbox.

i ma in the process of setting up an american account to test it...


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

chas_m said:


> Interestingly, HD rentals can only be done on (and played on) an Apple TV.
> 
> All you Apple TV adopters out there out to be feeling pretty smug right about now ...



but the update for apple tv isnt released yet is it?

if it is, mine wont grab it for some reason, and yes smug is the word:heybaby:


----------



## steinba (Oct 5, 2007)

cchaynes said:


> but the update for apple tv isnt released yet is it?
> 
> if it is, mine wont grab it for some reason, and yes smug is the word:heybaby:


Count me in! I too will be smug when i get my apple TV, next week!


----------



## Fisto (Nov 27, 2003)

Yes I have a US account and rented Underdog for the kids to watch just last night without a hitch. Haven't watched it yet though. You have 30 days to start watching it and then 24 hours to finish once you start. I think they could've stretched that to 48 hours because you usually have more time then that when you rent. But with the convenience of clicking to rent I can't complain. A movie like this I would probably only rent anyway and at 3 or 4 dollars that's cheaper than Blockbuster. I know this will for sure take my business away from rental stores. Less running around. 

I too am a little choked about the HD for Apple TV thing. I have a mac mini set up to a projector in my living room. Not HD but eventually could be. So does anyone know is it just HD content that's delivered in surround sound?


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Fisto said:


> I have a US account and rented Underdog


Underdog? Have you no shame?


----------



## jamester (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow, I never thought of trying to create a US iTunes account. What is the easiest way to do this?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

jamester said:


> Wow, I never thought of trying to create a US iTunes account. What is the easiest way to do this?
> 
> Thanks for any advice.


http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iphone-apple-tv/45156-itunes-hates-canada.html


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

In reviewing a broad list of the titles on rent I have found that many are only available in fullscreen presentation. Two potential reasons would be that the fullscreen format is better for iPods and that the movie houses don't want to take business from the traditional channel too quickly. You want widescreen and surround, go to the store. You don't mind fullscreen format and stereo only, go iTunes.


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

cchaynes said:


> http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iphone-apple-tv/45156-itunes-hates-canada.html


to reply to my own reply.....

i tried this method, the problem is that the US paypal account needs a funding source and it i cant seem to get it to accept a canadian credit card. it needs to be the correct address and wont take "canada"

any ideas....


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

cchaynes said:


> to reply to my own reply.....
> 
> i tried this method, the problem is that the US paypal account needs a funding source and it i cant seem to get it to accept a canadian credit card. it needs to be the correct address and wont take "canada"
> 
> any ideas....


Go on eBay and buy a US iTunes gift card code. Use that as the method of payment when setting up your new US account. It will mean constantly going to eBay for new codes but with the Canadian $$ where it's currently at compared to the US $$, you come out ahead. You can usually buy a $50 card for something like $40-$45 before conversion which comes out to even less.

Good luck.


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

i just grabbed a 25$

just to test it out

but when you are in itunes and try to set up a new account it asks fro credit card or paypal, no ability to use an itunes card,,,


is there a diff process?


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Try going through the redeem process before setting up an account. You will be prompted to create an account but might be able to forgo the credit card info since you have an alternate payment.

I didn't have to enter a a credit card or paypal when I set up my account but that was back when they first added tv shows to the US store. Looks like they might have changed the process. 

If you end up not being able to use the card, let me know and I'll take it off your hands (it was my suggestion after all).


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

thanks

will do

waiting for an email of the code to try it

c


----------



## Fisto (Nov 27, 2003)

> Underdog? Have you no shame?


Come on... I'm renting not buying. The kids would've made me pay 5 dollars at Movie Gallery.



> i tried this method, the problem is that the US paypal account needs a funding source and it i cant seem to get it to accept a canadian credit card. it needs to be the correct address and wont take "canada"
> 
> any ideas....


It's a little complicated but there is a work around. You have to first set up a US paypal account with your Canadian Credit card... then you set up a US iTunes account with Paypal as the payment method and a US address and postal code.

Learned the trick here from another ehmacer.:heybaby:


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

paypal must have closed the loophole, because a US account must have a US card now

address must mach statement and must be USA with Zip code

i ma trying the US gift card setup to see how that goes i will update later...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

guytoronto said:


> Underdog? Have you no shame?


Everybody in Red Deer has shame.

(I've been there.)


----------



## Fisto (Nov 27, 2003)

> paypal must have closed the loophole, because a US account must have a US card now
> 
> address must mach statement and must be USA with Zip code
> 
> i ma trying the US gift card setup to see how that goes i will update later...


Sorry I guess I got in before the crackdown. We really do get the shaft here in Canada. Crippled iTunes, no iPhone...:-( 



> Everybody in Red Deer has shame.


Please... you loved it and you know it. Best place to live in Alberta IMO. Only Shame is the lack of Apple stores and the fact that I have to go to BB or FS for my apple stuff.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Fisto said:


> Please... you loved it and you know it. Best place to live in Alberta IMO. Only Shame is the lack of Apple stores and the fact that I have to go to BB or FS for my apple stuff.


You could order stuff from some folks here on ehMac, or apple.ca ...


----------



## Fisto (Nov 27, 2003)

> You could order stuff from some folks here on ehMac, or apple.ca ...


...and I have. I'm just like most other apple geeks and I hate waiting.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Fisto said:


> ...and I have. I'm just like most other apple geeks and I hate waiting.


Sometimes in the centre of the universe we take for granted that we are within an hour's drive there are three Apple stores, plus all the resellers, plus Carbon, MacDoc, etc. And the many authorized educational resellers... And the US border is a few hours' drive.



And yes, I've been to Red Deer. (And Medicine Hat. And Three Hills. And Stettler.)


----------



## steinba (Oct 5, 2007)

cchaynes said:


> paypal must have closed the loophole, because a US account must have a US card now
> 
> address must mach statement and must be USA with Zip code
> 
> i ma trying the US gift card setup to see how that goes i will update later...


I have been doing this with the gift-card for about a year, Never had problems. Have bought movies and T.V. shows.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Macified said:


> Rentals coming on line now. The ones in the Top Rentals list can now be rented and the coverflow section is now dedicated to rentals.
> 
> I'm hoping to see something in HD but when I looked at "Live Free or Die Hard" and "Fantastic Four" they were only available in full screen presentation. Hopefully HD gets added soon.


Even though some of the titles are listed as "Fullscreen" they might actually be "widescreen". I rented Big Trouble in Little China which is widescreen even though listed as full. I tried renting Blades of Glory but got an error stating that the file was no longer available in the chosen format or maybe in another section of the store. Weirdness that will all get sorted out in time.


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

Signing up does work, but only with the "redeem" function with a US iTunes gift card....

so, buy one online and fire away.

its the only way that you can set up an account without a US Paypal account or US credit card.

so now i have credit on account, but i dont want to rent a movie for my mac, i will just await the Apple TV update.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Looks like rentals don't show up in FrontRow? At least mine aren't.

I would hope they end up there but it's not exactly a necessity.


----------



## Harg (Aug 29, 2007)

cchaynes said:


> Signing up does work, but only with the "redeem" function with a US iTunes gift card....
> 
> so, buy one online and fire away.
> 
> ...


Confirmed. After seeing this thread I did the exact same thing, bought a code on ebay and created a us itunes store account.

Damm you guys, now I have to buy that apple TV I was holding off on.


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

What happened?

Looking around the iTunes store to rent a movie that I know was available as a rental before, but it is for purchase only. Seems like MANY movies have gone to a purchase only option. I wondered why the top rentals were questionable movies at best, and now I know why... no one can rent the good ones.

Come on Apple;

At the very least, the Pixar films should be rentable.


----------

